# Petco "aquatic" plants



## sharkbait

So I'm a newb when it comes to live freshwater plants. I went to Petco yesterday to make my first purchase of freshwater plants. Big mistake.... I bought the plants that said for freshwater aquariums in the plastic tubes. Well i went on the internet later that night to find out these plants werent aquarium plants at all but more like rainforest plants or something. So i called the manager up and told him the situation and he gladly returned them for some of the plants in the tanks. I get the plants home and in the bundle was the same "white ribbon" non-aquatic plant along with anubias lanceolata wich is a freshwater plant. I've been fooled twice now so I guess its "my bad". Does anyone know a good tall background plant? Also does anyone use API leaf zone? If so does it make the water a little cloudy ? Just wondering if this is normal. Any advice would be beneficial!
Thanks,


----------



## Cam

Same thing. I have been fooled by them multiple times.

I use API Leaf Zone as well. I don't know if it works or not, I have not had real plants to try it. API makes pretty good products, so I think it will work for the plants I am planning to get in the near future.


----------



## lohachata

for about 30 bucks or so you guys could get an awsome box of plants that will all be true aquatic plants in perfect shape...and probably enough to plant a 30-55 gallon tank..
if you got the same plants from liveaquaria ; it would probably cost you $60-$75..or more.


----------



## Plecostomus

A Good tall background plant is Vallisneria. It is quite easy to take care of and is also common. They might even have it at Petco.


----------



## Drumhellar

Jungle vals are pretty good for the back as they have a broad leaf, and they grow fast.


----------



## Tallonebball

lohachata said:


> for about 30 bucks or so you guys could get an awsome box of plants that will all be true aquatic plants in perfect shape...and probably enough to plant a 30-55 gallon tank..
> if you got the same plants from liveaquaria ; it would probably cost you $60-$75..or more.


Where exactly can we get this awesome box?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1

Amazon Swords!


----------



## Hermesgrafix

I got some Water Sprites that grow quickly. Nice tall plants and grow thick. Pay for the Shipping and I will send you a good bundle. Mine have gone nuts, and had to cut out 2 huge bundles yesterday. Took picture today and still thick, check out my pictures. Mike


----------

